# Marriott village d'lle du france or Adagio ParisXV?



## ValHam (Sep 5, 2014)

Going to Paris for a week with my husband - We have a choice of these 2 timeshares for the week with I.I. I would like to use public transport - would this be possible at the Marriot 

We like comfort but can we get around on the train - Please advise Thanks


----------



## urbiman (Sep 5, 2014)

I never were to the Adagio but i did visit the Marriott. The Marriott is very nice and awesome if you plan to visit the disneyland. 
However if you plan to visit paris it is quite far off. You have to take the bus to the mainstation and from there the train. It is quite comfortable but a long ride, I dont recall exactly but I think all in all it was up to 50 minutes or so. If you do it once in a week you will be fine but if you want to visit paris every day the Marriott might not be the best choice even if it is nice.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 5, 2014)

The Aparthotels are not timeshares but are basically larger hotel rooms.  Its advantage is that it is fairly close to transportation.  The Marriott is a timeshare but it is located about 45 minutes away from most of Paris.

If you are planning on vegging out and not sight seeing, then go for the Marriott. 

If you are going to Paris for sight seeing (like most people), then go for the ApartHotel.  You'll spend a whole lot less time traveling in and out of the city.  

BTW, do some research on their transportation system.  When I was there about 8 years ago they had a Carte d'Orange that you could buy for around 20 Euros and it would give you unlimited bus and Metro usage during your week.  The name has changed but doing a Google search will point you in the right direction.  You pick up the tickets on either Sunday evening or Monday morning at the Metro.  It requires two identical pictures that will be laminated into the pass.  I read up on it and brought the color pix with me.  It is great and a much better deal than buying packs of 10 tickets (dix billet).


----------



## Blues (Sep 5, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> BTW, do some research on their transportation system.  When I was there about 8 years ago they had a Carte d'Orange that you could buy for around 20 Euros and it would give you unlimited bus and Metro usage during your week.  The name has changed but doing a Google search will point you in the right direction.  You pick up the tickets on either Sunday evening or Monday morning at the Metro.  It requires two identical pictures that will be laminated into the pass.  I read up on it and brought the color pix with me.  It is great and a much better deal than buying packs of 10 tickets (dix billet).



I believe that what you're talking about is now called Navigo semaine.

http://www.navigo.fr/forfait-navigo-semaine.html

It's good for exactly Monday morning through the following Sunday night.  Not for random 7 day periods.  The above website is only in French, no English translation.  But you can use Google Chrome browser to automatically translate.  There have been some reports of ticket agents claiming it's only for Parisians, but in fact the web page says it's for everybody.  You'll need to first buy a Navigo Decouvert pass for 5 Euros (kinda like an Oyster Card in London).  You can buy that onsite, but need a passport-sized picture.  The pass then is added electronically to your card.  Click on "La grille des tarifs" for the price list.  If you're going to go from the Disney area to town and back, you'll need the one for zones 1-5.

HTH,
Bob


----------

